# Hate to bring up an old topic but...



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

While getting dinner ready this evening, decided to do the old easy "shake and bake" pork chops using Autry's coating mix, The directions called for rinsing the chops in water and then coating. Well...was looking at the bottle of Chalula garlic, and decided after rinsing the chops, would coat them in the Chalula before dumping them in the bag with the coating mix. Man!!! You wouldn't believe the taste! I'm still savoring it! Try it some time! It's great!!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I believe you. I do the same thing with a lot of different meats now. Some damn good stuff. I made a mix of mayo and the chili garlic stuff. Coated some striper filets in that, and then covered in parmesan. :beer:


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

omg bass...never thought of parm. cheese on my fish. sounds amazing dude.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

It's bangin' man. Try this too...get the Blackened Redfish Magic, and mix a fair amount with mayo. For a 1/2 cup of mayo, I use about a 1/4 cup of the seasoning, sometimes more. Then coat the fish in that, and cover in parmesan. Making me hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

sprtsracer said:


> While getting dinner ready this evening, decided to do the old easy "shake and bake" pork chops using Autry's coating mix, The directions called for rinsing the chops in water and then coating. Well...was looking at the bottle of Chalula garlic, and decided after rinsing the chops, would coat them in the Chalula before dumping them in the bag with the coating mix. Man!!! You wouldn't believe the taste! I'm still savoring it! Try it some time! It's great!!!


that chalula garlic sauce is kickass!


----------

